# Aussie moving to LA



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi 

Looks like I may moving to LA for a few years. Probably looking at the Pasadena, Arcadia area.

What are the good rides or groups to hook up with. Im 44 and race B grade here.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Velo Pasadena is a really good bike shop. Go by there and check them out.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Fantastic varied climbs there both in traditional cycling terms plus in most cases with awesome views.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You got macho hill climbs into the San Gabriels. Cruises through posh residential neighborhoods. Enjoyably brainless laps around the Rose Bowl. Yeah, it can get hot in the summer, but 40+ years of smog control laws have cleaned up the haze to the point where coughing fits are no longer part of the equation. .


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

What's the ride out to Glendora Mt road / Mt Baldy like from Pasadena?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

pagey said:


> What's the ride out to Glendora Mt road / Mt Baldy like from Pasadena?


Epic.

You will be in SoCal cycling heaven.

A few groups rides:

1) Montrose ride - every Saturday (year round)
2) Reverse Montrose ride - every Sunday (Seasonal?)
3) RoseBowl crit training Tu/Th - Spring/Summer

A ton of weekday rides:
Machines for Freedom Recovery Ride - Mondays
Lubanski Ride - Wed
SHLOC (**** Load of Climbing) - Thurs

Join this club or simply follow their calendar for rides:

PAA Cycling - Pasadena Athletic Association


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

GMR to Glendora Ridge Road(GRR) to Baldy Village and up to ski slopes is a good one. 

Hwy 39 up to Crystal Lake is another good climb.

I know Pasadena is close but I don't know what the ride is like to get to GMR but I would guess some rollers and city riding.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Pasadena Athletic Association (PAA) is a good group (400+ members). Racers to endurance riders, monthly supported rides.

GMR is 18.5mi from Pasadena and takes a little over an hour with a couple small rollers. You can ride back roads without much of an issue. 

There is also the San Gabriel River Trail (SGRT) (near Azua) that you can ride down to the beach and also the Rio Hondo. 

Arai listed the common rides, Montrose has 4 versions 7:30,7:45,8:00,8:30, each one is faster than the one before.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

jmorgan said:


> ... Montrose has 4 versions 7:30,7:45,8:00,8:30, each one is faster than the one before.


...and each one has a long and short option!


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome info lads. I can't wait to get over there


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is but one example for reference.

https://www.strava.com/routes/1350048

Look at the first three segments/links listed at the bottom of the rider's page. Overall for those three continuous segments it is an honest 4.6 mile Category 2 climb that is a solid and consistent 7 percent plus average the whole way. About two miles into the climb you have an unobstructed view the rest of the way looking down from the mountain road across the entire horizon to the Ocean due south and 180 degree east/west. 

Very popular and fun climb. A park awaits at the top dead end in Cleveland National Forest.

On the twisting descent you are faster than the cars. (Honest.)


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Chantry is def a fun climb, short and punchy.

Here is my heatmap (I live near Pasadena):

https://www.strava.com/athletes/166701/heatmaps/1cc34c3b#11/34.24899/-117.94785

All the climbs are bike accessible, meaning you don't have to drive there, you can ride there.


----------

